

Show HN: An app I made for cheap reverse phone lookups (50 for $1) - msencenb
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=968228197&mt=8

======
tomtai
Why is this any different than just Googling the number?

~~~
msencenb
Googling a number doesn't really do personal numbers, VOIP, etc.

